# Post up any awesome lyrics from any non-classical song.



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep, this is a thread to share any cool lyrics from non-classical songs.

Here I start.

Inspectah Deck in "Tru Master"

Amateurs get hung with their own gold chains
I swing blades, best bring grenades against
A Tru Master, way beyond your freshman attempts
Spit rounds on the floor, evidence of the war
It's on til the death til we settle the score
You can never measure, to the standard, of the most
Popular demanded, rap classics


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you serious? there can only be one winner here. If there is a finer lyric I would like to hear it.

Oh Lydia oh Lydia, say have you met Lydia?
Lydia, the Tattooed Lady
She has eyes that folks adore so
And a torso even more so

Lydia oh Lydia, that encyclopydia
Oh Lydia the Queen of Tattoo
On her back is the Battle of Waterloo
Beside it the wreck of the Hesperus, too
And proudly above waves the red, white, and blue
You can learn a lot from Lydia

When her robe is unfurled, she will show you the world
If you step up and tell her where
For a dime you can see Kankakee or Paris
Or Washington crossing the Delaware

Oh Lydia oh Lydia, say have you met Lydia?
Oh Lydia the Tattooed Lady
When her muscles start relaxin'
Up the hill comes Andrew Jackson

Lydia oh Lydia, that encyclopydia
Oh Lydia the queen of them all
For two bits she will do a mazurka in jazz
With a view of Niagara that nobody has
And on a clear day you can see Alcatraz
You can learn a lot from Lydia

Come along and see Buff'lo Bill with his lasso
Just a little classic by Mendel Picasso
Here is Captain Spaulding exploring the Amazon
Here's Godiva but with her pajamas on

Here is Grover Whalen unveilin' the Trilon
Over on the West Coast we have Treasure Island
Here's Najinsky a-doin' the rhumba
Here's her social security numba

Oh Lydia, oh Lydia that encyclopydia
Oh Lydia the champ of them all
She once swept an Admiral clear off his feet
The ships on her hips made his heart skip a beat
And now the old boy's in command of the fleet
For he went and married Lydia

I said Lydia (He said Lydia)
They said said Lydia (We said Lydia)
La La!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Taylor's Swift stanza from "Welcome to New York" keeps me enraptured.

It’s a new soundtrack I could dance to this beat, beat
Forevermore
The lights are so bright
But they never blind me, me
Welcome to New York
It’s been waiting for you
Welcome to New York
Welcome to New York


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Amazing Grace, how sweet thou art"... etc.


----------

